# Ohio Lifetime Hunting License



## peeker (Jul 16, 2008)

Who would like to see Ohio offer a lifetime hunting license? Maybe if we express enough interest they will see the light. Is there a way to petition ODNR to try and make this happen?


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

i would be very interested in this but,how would they set the price for each licenses?would it be one flat fee or be determined by your age?also,would like to see a sportsman license which would consist of a fishing,hunting,1deer,fur taker and 1turkey.if all bought at one time offer it at a dicounted price.all new license come due in the early spring anyway.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

No offense, but it's rediculous to even think that will ever happen. License fees are the primary source of income for the DNR. My employer would like me to work for free, but it won't happen. Even states that have done it in the past are stopping.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Every person in Ohio could propose that and it would still not happen. Maybe propose Buy one/Get one free for lotto tickets to! lol


----------



## waterfan (May 30, 2008)

I think its a great idea, if you look around many other states offer lifetime license, so that could be a start to mirror what they do. A good time to bring it up is when they have the open houses where the public can voice an opinion


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

waterfan said:


> I think its a great idea, if you look around many other states offer lifetime license, so that could be a start to mirror what they do.


Like I said, many of those states are putting a stop to it. Also, compare the hunting in those states like PA and WV to ours and see if you want Ohio to "mirror what they do". If you complain about spending $20 for an entire year of hunting, maybe you should find a cheaper hobby. However, I can't think of a single one that would be cheaper. Sitting on my rear watching TV costs me $70 a month.  The cheapness of some people is shocking.


----------



## waterfan (May 30, 2008)

I was just giving my opinion,M. Magis, I never said that I was cheap or complaining of how much things cost because I enjoy being outdoors. Maybe if it was done right it could benefit the outdoorsman.


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

If done right and manage properly, it would be a good thing for hunting and fishing licenses. Just buy any extra permits that you need.

I look at it like my lifetime membership (annuity) to the Masonic Lodge. When the lifetime annuities first became available, I purchased one. The Grand Lodge manages the fund and sends the local Lodge the dividend each year. The local Lodge uses the dividend as my annual dues.

The great thing is that when I'm dead and gone my local Lodge will still be getting my dividend each year helping support the Lodge even though I'm gone.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I fail to see how that compares, or even how that benefits your lodge. There is no way that it would ever benefit the ODNR, except for the first couple years. Of course, then the state would start milking money from &#8220;our&#8221; funds to make up for their poor judgments.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

i think our fishing and hunting license are too cheap as it is ....... if it would be 25-35 they would have extra money to enforce our parks and i would love too see more sunflower patches for this dove season !!!!!!


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

peeker said:


> Who would like to see Ohio offer a lifetime hunting license? Maybe if we express enough interest they will see the light. Is there a way to petition ODNR to try and make this happen?


I would think it would be a good idea if they would price it right,,may be like $1000 ,,I have fished Ohio for over 50 years that


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

M.Magis said:


> I fail to see how that compares, or even how that benefits your lodge. There is no way that it would ever benefit the ODNR, except for the first couple years. Of course, then the state would start milking money from our funds to make up for their poor judgments.


My friend, you are a world class sour puss and a poor judge of intent. One guy likes the idea of a lifetime license and he is a "shocking" cheapskate and another likens it to his lodge annuities and you don't get it so it's no good. That and the state would just squander the initial windfall anyway. Cheapskates shock you and pessimists shock me. How do you get through a day looking for all bad crap?
I think the lifetime thing would be great. I look at it like the life NRA and similar programs where they benefit on the front end with the influx of funds and also benefit on the long term whereas a certain percentage of purchasers may not have continued to buy hunting licenses over the following years for numerous reasons. All of these income gains/loses are carefully calculated and considered thoroughly before a State Division of Wildlife, or any other entity, makes this type of decision.
I certainly would purchase lifetime licenses for myself, my wife, my kids, and my grand kids that would like to hunt. I'm no idiot or cheapskate either.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow, you really misunderstood what I was saying. Without wasting much more of everyones time, especially mine, I will just say again that there is absolutely no benefit. None. The only reason it ever gets brought up is because someone thinks it would be cheaper. Sure, if they priced it high enough it would balance out. But again, what is the benefit to the state in the long run? How do they budget the large amount of initial sales when they have no way of predicting what sales in 10 years will be like? It wont happen because it wont work. 



PapawSmith said:


> That and the state would just squander the initial windfall anyway.


It's not my opinion, it's a fact that they have done it.


----------



## big_mike (Aug 2, 2006)

M.Magis said:


> Wow, you really misunderstood what I was saying. Without wasting much more of everyone&#8217;s time, especially mine, I will just say again that there is absolutely no benefit. None. The only reason it ever gets brought up is because someone thinks it would be cheaper. Sure, if they priced it high enough it would balance out. But again, what is the benefit to the state in the long run? How do they budget the large amount of initial sales when they have no way of predicting what sales in 10 years will be like? It won&#8217;t happen because it won&#8217;t work.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not my opinion, it's a fact that they have done it.



????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

BigDub007 said:


> i think our fishing and hunting license are too cheap as it is ....... if it would be 25-35 they would have extra money to enforce our parks and i would love too see more sunflower patches for this dove season !!!!!!




Maybe they can raise the rates for license plates for better roads, raise the state income taxes for more cops, raise my property taxes for better schools.....maybe we can just give the state all of our money and they'll figure out a way to use it better than we can...............



I think one false assumption being made here is the state odnr functions like a business and is well run, and like most state agencies that is incorrect. 
















fyi....states DO make out on the lifetime deals, especially the infant lifetime licenses....where you get a pretty deep discount if you buy an infant a license....though nobody knows if the kid will ever hunt or fish


----------



## Cool Hunter (Dec 8, 2004)

BigDub007 said:


> i think our fishing and hunting license are too cheap as it is ....... if it would be 25-35 they would have extra money to enforce our parks and i would love too see more sunflower patches for this dove season !!!!!!


Now you're talking crazy. They don't use the money correctly now. The state uses some of this revenue for other state related things that have nothing to do with wildlife, parks, hunting, or fishing. Just like the federal government, they need to figure out how to spend the money correctly that they already have instead of wasting it on their own personal gains. We give enough money. I think that all of the liscence/permit money should go towards hunting and fishing related things but it doesn't. Just another way to give government more money.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

one thing the state and federal goverment hasn't figured out yet is;if you live here and work here you pay taxes here like everybody else or go back were you came from!put americans back to work first.we're the ones paying the taxes.


----------



## Big Country25 (Jun 23, 2008)

I would be all for a lifetime hunting licence, it would benifit the hunter and would not really have an effect on the ODNR because we pay 20 dallars a year on a hunting licence and most hunters wont hunt for more then 50 years so if they offerd the lifetime licence and charged 1000 dollars it would be the same as if we paid 20 per year over 50 years, there would be no loss in ODNR revenu.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Big Country25 said:


> I would be all for a lifetime hunting licence, it would benifit the hunter and would not really have an effect on the ODNR because we pay 20 dallars a year on a hunting licence and most hunters wont hunt for more then 50 years so if they offerd the lifetime licence and charged 1000 dollars it would be the same as if we paid 20 per year over 50 years, there would be no loss in ODNR revenu.


Yeah you are right the ODNR would like that setup but good luck on getting folks to pony up $1,000. 

I think the fact that this is not being done in many states any more is a good sign that it was not favorable for the states themselves.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

BigDub007 said:


> i think our fishing and hunting license are too cheap as it is ....... if it would be 25-35 they would have extra money to enforce our parks and i would love too see more sunflower patches for this dove season !!!!!!


I completely Disagree with you on the price being to inexpensive... The state take to much of our money already. It you are 7 days past your birthday the bmv want to charge you $20 raising taxes and now you want to have the price of the hunting license to go up get real!!!!!!! We give the state enough of our money... What do they do. nothing They make money off of our deer and turkey population ( I give the wild turkey fed most of the credit) It was the small game money that helped provide the money in the late 50's early 60's. that brought the deer herd back.
Now that we have the most depleted upland game bird population Ever!!!!! (grouse quail and pheasant) Of course they have an excuse on all three on why they can't bring them back, habitat what ever it is all bull crap!!!! And you say that the license's are to cheap. Get real, provide hunting other than squirrel and rabbit with out having to buy an extra tag... What is it that they offer? CROW? I don't mean to bash the ODNR but they have dropped the ball on the upland game bird's. I have a degree in fish and wildlife Mgmt. So I am not some tard typing nonsense. 
I am disappointed. We give our money out so freely that we forget to question why weather it a cell phone tax or what ever. I refuse to give out any more of my money with out getting something worthy back. " but the deer hunting is so great the turkey hunting is awesome" What ever. You will recruit more kids hunting birds and small game than you will deer or turkey, and hunting is a tradition that starts with kids!!!!!! 

CLEAR CUTS AND BRING BACK THE GROUSE BEFORE IT TO LATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Bad luck and cool hunter I think we feel the same way. I didn't see your post before I started rambling LOL.. ODNR JUST DO SOMETHING FOR THE HUNTERS!!! 

PS. 550,000 OHIO hunters out there, raise the price of a licence $10 that is 5.5 million that is a lot of sunflowers!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

was going through some old hunting license that i have and the first one that i bought i was 14,i paid $3.50 for it.i will soon turn 51 and the fee is 19/20 dollars.bought my first deer tags when they were 10 and there was only a 3 day/buck only season.now they are 20 for either sex and anterless only for 15.each time the price went up on the tags/permits everybody complained about the increase but,we still bought them and the state sold more each year.i have bought deer,turkey,small game,trapping and waterfowl permits over the years and i don't think i have spent 1000$ yet.a high price for a lifetime would not be feasable unless you can get all the permits and start at a young age.the state does need to start improving on wildlife habitat.i just tried to put some land in some crp for better wildlife habitat and they told me is wasn't the type of land they was looking for.so,if they want good crop ground for this they need to make the crp incentive more lucrative for the farmer to take land out of production. as for ohio being a trophy deer state ,they need make a non-resident deer tag not just a hunting license.ohio has one of the cheapest non-resident fees of most states.look at iowa,ill,texas and some others prices that are trophy states, then look at how many non-resident hunters come here to hunt,even if it is on the many of the outfitters the state has now. just don't raise my taxes.i don't have a problem in a tag increase if the money is use for what it is supposed for.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I like to hunt phesants I join a few small clubs each year I think the state should sell a phesant permit and use the money to set more birds on state land through out the season. Like ducks stamps youth should not have to buy a permit I think all youth should get the chance to hunt and some parents are to cheap to buy extra permits.
Angler ss.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

peeker said:


> Who would like to see Ohio offer a lifetime hunting license? Maybe if we express enough interest they will see the light. Is there a way to petition ODNR to try and make this happen?


If Ohio ever does the lifetime license thing, they will probably follow NY State's System and charge a lot of $$$. The only "value" is if the sportsmen (and ladies) are young children. Then it's more like an investment (if the kids even want to hunt and fish when they are adults). It's more of a $$$ grab if anything.


----------



## Spyderbell (Jun 10, 2010)

I would pay 100 a year for a fishing license if i didn't have to deal with the ghetto trash on the river..... then again i just got a boat so let the trash fish FAR away from me


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

What would the advantage of this be? Is it really that hard to remember to pick up a license each year? It is now easier than ever to get a license online 24 hours a day. A life time license will either screw me or the state. The way it is now no one gets screwed. I just don't see any advantage of this.


----------

